# Anyone successfully appeal "unsafe incidents" deactivation



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

I got my second report that a passenger was "uncomfortable with my driving speed", and am now deactivated for having "multiple reports of unsafe incidents". According to the message, "our decision is final".

I offered to show them the dashcam footage when I got the first report a few months ago and the response was "this is not an accusation". Which just seems like garbage policy now that its obvious they're basing deactivation decisions on the reports. The 2nd report was from a week after I last drove. I have no idea which trips these reports came from.

Obviously they are purposefully trying to avoid the cost of providing any sort of due process (which seems like it should be illegal), so I don't have high hopes. It probably also doesn't help that I have <500 trips and my rating is above minimum but not high, although I know from other threads that drivers with higher trips and ratings have also been deactivated like this.

I'm planning on taking my dashcam videos to the greenlight hub to try to get reinstated, but I want to see if anyone has experience successfully doing that for being permanently deactivated for "unsafe incidents" or will I just be wasting my time.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If these is a positive you can take from all this....when you go to your GLH , the chances are higher that the person you speak with actually speaks english.

...but thats about the only thing that will come from it. Driver for the other company if you wish to continue to rideshare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you wound up not being reactivated just file for UI benefits. We almost always win.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you don't know who reported you. Uber will not tell you who reported you. Do you really expect the guy at the Hub will sift through all of your footage to prove you drive safe? Get real. Sign up for Lyft.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Interesting.
I have had numerous complaints for unsafe driving. Never told what occurred.
Only a message regarding it.
My favorite sandwich is a citation for professionalism with unsafe driving.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. My lyft account is in good standing, so I guess I still have that. Speaking of lyft, are they any better when it comes to this type of situation?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax will try to get free rides on so called speeding issues, I drive under the speed limit and some **** reported me speeding


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

The app has a little display in the corner that shows your speed relative to what it thinks is the posted speed limit.
I wonder if they reference that in these cases?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

badratings said:


> Thanks for the replies. My lyft account is in good standing, so I guess I still have that. Speaking of lyft, are they any better when it comes to this type of situation?


Actually I've found Lyft more strict than uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> The app has a little display in the corner that shows your speed relative to what it thinks is the posted speed limit.
> I wonder if they reference that in these cases?


I was doing 7 m.p.h. lying on my couch

Very Accurate !

The Earth spins at 600 m.p.h.

REPORT IT !

People on a Rock Flying through space should not be so fussy!


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Reporting Uber for false incidents would show success in appeals.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JayLeeKou said:


> Reporting Uber for false incidents would show success in appeals.


Maybe I'm just tired, but I have no idea what you're saying there...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> The app has a little display in the corner that shows your speed relative to what it thinks is the posted speed limit.
> I wonder if they reference that in these cases?


GPS quirks can throw that number off. Plus one area I drive by every day is posted 50 and pops up in the app as 35 for about 100 yards. I'll have to look for a particular trip I was on last year one day. It popped up that I was going 135 MPH in a 45 zone. After the trip I saw the path on the map made me look like I made a u-turn came back 1/2 a mile than made another u-turn and proceeded to destination. That was where the GPS anomaly happened and said I was going 135 MPH.



badratings said:


> I got my second report that a passenger was "uncomfortable with my driving speed", and am now deactivated for having "multiple reports of unsafe incidents". According to the message, "our decision is final".
> 
> I offered to show them the dashcam footage when I got the first report a few months ago and the response was "this is not an accusation". Which just seems like garbage policy now that its obvious they're basing deactivation decisions on the reports. The 2nd report was from a week after I last drove. I have no idea which trips these reports came from.
> 
> ...


How does that whole arbitration thing work? May be worth looking into.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

badratings said:


> I got my second report that a passenger was "uncomfortable with my driving speed", and am now deactivated for having "multiple reports of unsafe incidents". According to the message, "our decision is final".


I'm curious to know how Uber decides deactivations based on these unsafe driving reports. So far, I've had three over the years: one for allegedly going too fast, one for going too slow, and one for "uncomfortable traffic maneuvers". Also a report on professionalism/arguing with a rider. How close am I to being next on the chopping block? Does my Uber Pro status mean anything? Support will not give me a straight answer, so I sometimes can't sleep at night while I worry about my career prospects.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> I'm curious to know how Uber decides deactivations based on these unsafe driving reports. So far, I've had three over the years: one for allegedly going too fast, one for going too slow, and one for "uncomfortable traffic maneuvers". Also a report on professionalism/arguing with a rider. How close am I to being next on the chopping block? Does my Uber Pro status mean anything? Support will not give me a straight answer, so I sometimes can't sleep at night while I worry about my career prospects.


I'm "curious to know" ur other "career prospects"


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> I'm "curious to know" ur other "career prospects"


I meant my future with Uber.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

I am now a uber again. I don't think my videos helped (I only showed the rep a few seconds of a random ride), but I do think going to GLH was worth it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

badratings said:


> I am now a uber again. I don't think my videos helped (I only showed the rep a few seconds of a random ride), but I do think going to GLH was worth it.


I really want to say congratulations....but I can't


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I really want to say congratulations....but I can't


Are you implying that getting more opportunity to be abused by uber/pax isn't something to celebrate?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

badratings said:


> I am now a uber again. I don't think my videos helped (I only showed the rep a few seconds of a random ride), but I do think going to GLH was worth it.


Wait so, the green light hub reinstated your Uber account? I've never heard of a successful reactivation


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

PaxiCab said:


> Wait so, the green light hub reinstated your Uber account? I've never heard of a successful reactivation


Not exactly. I went to the hub 1 week after deactivation (status "rejected"). The person at the hub said my account was flagged for review the day before I visited the hub. I got my account back 2 more weeks after.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

badratings said:


> Not exactly. I went to the hub 1 week after deactivation (status "rejected"). The person at the hub said my account was flagged for review the day before I visited the hub. I got my account back 2 more weeks after.


Oh wow, at least something happened at the hub then


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

badratings said:


> I am now a uber again. I don't think my videos helped (I only showed the rep a few seconds of a random ride), but I do think going to GLH was worth it.


Do you drive days, or nights?


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

I will say this, the Uber app can detect how fast you're going. Even has a little meter in the bottom left that is pretty accurate I must add.

I'm sure they probably crosschecked this.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

QtheDriver said:


> I will say this, the Uber app can detect how fast you're going. Even has a little meter in the bottom left that is pretty accurate I must add.
> 
> I'm sure they probably crosschecked this.


The person who deactivated him knew common core math and the review person did actual math. If you divide the miles by time you can figure out the average mph


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Glad you're reactivated. Not telling you which ride was the problem, I wonder what they would say if you brought in ALL your video.

"Here! Here is my 4TB drive. YOU know which ride was the problem. It's labeled by date/time. The GPS speedometer is embedded in the video. Feel free to watch it."

Knowing the ride in question, they should be able to skip right to it.

Probably cheaper to just fire the driver than to do any actual investigation though.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

QtheDriver said:


> I will say this, the Uber app can detect how fast you're going. Even has a little meter in the bottom left that is pretty accurate I must add.
> 
> I'm sure they probably crosschecked this.


But the speeds it uses are usually wrong. I've been in plenty posted 45mph zones yet the speed sign on the app is showing its a 35mph zone. It uses the Google map data for speeds and that is less than accurate.


----------



## Nstames (May 5, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you wound up not being reactivated just file for UI benefits. We almost always win.


How


badratings said:


> Thanks for the replies. My lyft account is in good standing, so I guess I still have that. Speaking of lyft, are they any better when it comes to this type of situation?


yes they r


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

badratings said:


> I am now a uber again. I don't think my videos helped (I only showed the rep a few seconds of a random ride), but I do think going to GLH was worth it.


Did u call them first?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

A lot of times when I am on the interstate with speed limits 65 it will tell me the speed limit is 35. 

Congrats on your return to the abuse lol ?


----------



## ralphtheman (Dec 14, 2015)

I had same thing happened to me recently. There's a new photo verification. I had bad lighting after taking multiple pictures of me. Here's the message I received

We are extremely sorry for the inconvenience, we understand it might be frustrating for you.

Your account was flagged because our team reviewed the real-time photo of yourself you recently submitted for identity verification and confirmed it does not look like the person in your profile photo or is a photo of an existing photo of yourself.

Uber requires that all partners have a valid profile photo, have a photo that matches their approved photo ID on their Uber account, and be willing to undergo regular identity verification checks in order to use the Uber app.

We understand this may be difficult news, but we have suspended access to your account indefinitely. This is a final decision.

We don't take this decision lightly and the real-time photo was reviewed by multiple people to help ensure accuracy. Your account will remain deactivated, but if you need to access any of your account information, you can still visit partners.uber.com.

We appreciate your time spent using the Driver App and we wish you the best moving forward.

What is the best way to explain them? As they should know it's me in the picture not someone else.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

badratings said:


> I got my second report that a passenger was "uncomfortable with my driving speed", and am now deactivated for having "multiple reports of unsafe incidents". According to the message, "our decision is final".
> 
> I offered to show them the dashcam footage when I got the first report a few months ago and the response was "this is not an accusation". Which just seems like garbage policy now that its obvious they're basing deactivation decisions on the reports. The 2nd report was from a week after I last drove. I have no idea which trips these reports came from.
> 
> ...


Take them to arbitration for defamation of character. And Liable.....The burden of proof would be on them... And ask for the equivalent of a lifetime of driving proceeds... What's the worst that could happen... You get deactivated.... Oh wait that's already happened. Believe me If it happens to me... Sueing them will become my new GIG job... Gotta spend the time doing something...

And when they fold and offer to reactive you. . decline to accept that and tell them the damage has been done. Please pay me..


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have received two emails regarding (1) texting while driving and (2) running red lights all within a month time frame. 

Both were unfounded and based only on accusations. This is Lyft but you failed to say who the company was ion the OP. 

They said thank you for replying and have a great day.


----------

